# Idea for modular bass/corner trap



## Lunchietey (Jul 11, 2012)

I work in the plumbing industry (currently until moving to oil industry next month)and have an idea that many around the world may wish to try for very simple/fast to assemble bass/corner traps(little to no tools req)

We have a product from one of our supplier(which seem to be widely available) called 'atlantis matrix' or flo-tank which is basically made up of a series of interconnecting plastic plates that make very 'open meshed' cubes. They are assembled with a rubber mallet and can be extremely strong when you add extra plates in the middle. They are designed to be linked to form any volume for underground tanks etc. You can literally make an infinitely large tank you can park a truck on!

My idea is simply assemble a cube, stuff with appropriate batting and wrap with cloth. Make as many as you need and stack as many as you want. You can use them as behind screen speaker stands,with a panel on top to raise couches etc, along roof/wall boundaries fixed into corners etc. They also use a 'geofabric' cloth(theirs is white on the website but ours is black) which kind of resembles black carpet but is MUCH thiner and stupidly cheap to buy(I can buy for less than $2 a meter/2m wide roll). It is rot resistant as it is designed to be buried etc. You can make a bunch of them and move them as req'd for tuning. I imagine basic cube construction to take MINUTES plus whatever time you wish to cover them. I would say bond a few together(screw) to make columns etc and push into a corner. 

My only forseeable downside is they are a little uneven on the surface so may not wrap 'nicely' but would be fine wrapped in the thick black cloth I mentioned, especially in a dark cinema room/studio. I will probably make some in the future for fun  They are around 16.5" by 25" each cube 

Thoughts?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Interesting idea... there are a lot of different DIY plans for traps on the net. Some are elaborate resulting in aesthetically pleasing traps that are almost like art or a piece of furniture. Others are more utilitarian. The speed of assembly that you are highlighting is a pretty cool feature. Any way to balance that with ensuring a smooth application of fabric to cover the trap? This could just be a personal preference of mine, but I've seen DIY traps on the net that look sloppy and I would have a hard time wanting those in my HT.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

How much do the cubes cost? I searched and couldn't find any pricing... Just info about the product.


----------



## Lunchietey (Jul 11, 2012)

Here in Australia it works out about $20 au per cube without stuffing, I imagine this would be quite cheap in the US(we pay loads for everything) or there would no doubt be equivalent products for modular sub-soil drainage around. Theres even a galv cage type one here which is a right angled triangle!(perfect for corner traps) 

However you pay for the convenience and when you add up a large trap, is probably not the cheapest but would be 'easy'.

Now I've thought about it more, a cheap drop-saw and some 2" timber/pine is pretty easy anyway:innocent:


----------

